# Estimating "Maximum" Heart Rate from Crit Races



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Many training plans are based on training at certain % of "Maximum" Heart Rate (MHR) . 

My understanding of MHR is that it's the average HR at Lactate Threshhold, or the hardest effort you can maintain during a 60 minute time trial. Alternately, do an all-out 20 min TT, multiply by 95% , and call _that_ an estimate of MHR at Lactate Threshhold. 

My question is whether it's desireable or reasonable to use HR from a crit, to set MHR ?

Specifically, I raced one crit in late season 2009, where during the middle 40-45 minutes of the crit, my HR was consistently 181-186 bpm ... therefore take MHR about = 183 bpm? I'm ignoring the first1-2 laps, and last lap sprint, where I peaked at 192 bpm.

That was a hard race for me, I don't think I could have gone harder in any TT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Maximum Heart Rate and Lactate Threshold are two different things.

Maximum is the highest heart rate you can hit even if only briefly.

There are several ways to determine LTHR, the TT you mentioned is one, a 30 minute TT where you use the average of the last 20 minutes is another. All work to a certain degree as may your crit, referencing more than one is a good way to confirm your results.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying. 

I suppose my crit's HR 181-186 bpm (average 183) should have been my estimated _LTHR_. That seems more plausible as a basis for any training plan.

The title of my post should more accurately have been "Estimating _Lactate Threshhold_ Heart Rate from Crit Races" ;-)


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

My average HR during races where I'm just barely hanging on does look a lot like my LTHR. But if you're a stronger rider than others in the race I would imagine you could have a lower average as you're able to drop down a bit and catch your breath occasionally.

Best just to do a field test - after a warmup, do a solo time trial for 30 minutes, and use your average HR for the last 20 minutes of that effort to estimate your LTHR.


----------

